# My friend became a tumblr SJW.



## MangledTwot (Apr 3, 2018)

So, one of my mates who I used to talk to frequently now just talks about how men are evil and shit about white people on her twitter now. (She's pale as, no surprise there) It's pretty sad, it has consumed her life.

My question is: What do you do when your friends become fucking morons like this?


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 3, 2018)

Normally just give them time. Its almost always a fad and eventually calms down after they realize no one cares about their idiot bullshit and it's not getting them any extra attention or affection


----------



## IV 445 (Apr 3, 2018)

TiggerNits said:


> Normally just give them time. Its almost always a fad and eventually calms down after they realize no one cares about their idiot bullshit and it's not getting them any extra attention or affection


What if they decide to crank it to 11 until they get a reaction tho?


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Apr 3, 2018)

cut them off cause it's only gonna get worse
also consider the tried and true act of not making friends on tumblr


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 3, 2018)

Hortator said:


> What if they decide to crank it to 11 until they get a reaction tho?



Fuel burns a lot faster when you open up the throttle. Idiocy, when its just a single person atleast, works much the same way


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 3, 2018)

MangledTwot said:


> My question is: What do you do when your friends become fucking morons like this?


Make a thread.*

*don’t actually make a thread.


----------



## m0rnutz (Apr 3, 2018)

Cut them off slowly.

Do it too fast and you become the enemy. Do it by telling them and you look like the enemy. You gotta just ween them off, and then cut contact with them. Let them fuck up on their own. They may come back, or they may throw you under the bus, either way you see what kind of person they really are.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 3, 2018)

Kill them.


----------



## DailyToastBoat (Apr 3, 2018)

Hope that they'll snap out of it soon, otherwise dumb them.
Might sound harsh but a friend like that might only upset you in the future.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Apr 3, 2018)

God has blessed you with a one woman shit show, sit back and enjoy it.


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 3, 2018)

I try not to cut them off immediately. If it gets real bad I might block them on social media for a while, but it usually is a phase, especially shortened when they realize no one cares about their dumb bullshit.


----------



## aqua sama (Apr 3, 2018)

is she ugly? If yes cut her off. If not, keep an eye on her, but from the distance.


----------



## Audit (Apr 3, 2018)

There are normally abandoned cabins in the deep woods. You should invite your friend to a nice hike in the woods, lock her in an abandoned cabin, and only let her out once she's calmed down. Depending on her weight, you may need to adjust her diet until she no longer looks like a feminist.


----------



## Cake Farts (Apr 3, 2018)

Start writing their OP and archiving their shit.


----------



## Hui (Apr 3, 2018)

Dox them


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Apr 3, 2018)

What I did was eat my friend that this happened to. First I shot them in the back of the head. Then I made sure to cut them up into pieces. Then I would usually make a stew.


----------



## Queen Doris (Apr 3, 2018)

I'd ease out of talking to them for a while. Politics are more important to these people than genuine feelings and connections. 
Tumblr SJW politics and their ilk are definitely fads, but how fast one can climb their way out of those echo chambers depends on the person. In some cases, it's over with quickly while some really unfortunate 30+ year-olds cling to it. 

Whatever path you decide taking, good luck. Things will be okay.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Apr 3, 2018)

Either 2 things will happen, and it tends to depend on how many of their friends also bought into the Tumblr brand of politics. Either they will realize that obsessing over politics is hampering their ability to have friends or discussions with people, or they'll keep doubling down to the point of using blocklists and burning bridges with everyone else, eventually possibly ending up with they/them pronouns and a new "trans identity" they discovered despite not having dysphoria ever.






Even if the latter happens though, honestly who cares. I've seen so many people I knew online go down the rabbit hole at this point that you're better off not dwelling over it.


----------



## DuckSucker (Apr 3, 2018)

Chill out and let it pass/sort itself out.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Apr 3, 2018)

For me, it was a high school fad that drew the attention of some people I regret meeting. One of my friends grew up off tumblr and she's been used to that site's community for probably 9 years. I waited, but I don't think she'll ever change in the near future so I just gradually stopped talking to her. If you just ignore them, worse that'll happen is that they'll put you on a block list.


----------



## Dymentia (Apr 3, 2018)

Leave them.


----------



## A Useless Fish (Apr 3, 2018)

If you don't agree with them on everything, then they will eventually turn on you. Accept the loss, and move on with your life. Depending on how they react to you backing away from them, you will know what to do when their tumblr friends decide to crucify them in 6-18 months from now for saying or thinking something that questions the narrative.


----------



## QB 290 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sounds harsh but genuinely just leave them. The solitude of having no friends will either mellow them out or make them worse. Either way, she's not going to get any better by being coddled and there's plenty of fish in the sea.


----------



## sperginity (Apr 3, 2018)

Ask yourself what you want out of the friendship and if it is possible to get what you want. If you can still be friends great, no problem. If not, you can either tell the truth about why you don't want to be friends, or lie (either by avoiding them or making up a story that lets you off the hook). You have to try to foresee the consequences and choose wisely. You can't change or control other people, all you can do is decide the type and intensity of interaction you will agree to have with them.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Apr 3, 2018)

MangledTwot said:


> So, one of my mates who I used to talk to frequently now just talks about how men are evil and shit about white people on her twitter now. (She's pale as, no surprise there) It's pretty sad, it has consumed her life.



A few of my college friends have now turned into crazy SJWs. While it's frustrating to watch, I find more value in not cutting them off; if all the sane people immediately cut them out of their lives, they'll be left with nothing but an echo chamber and end up going further and further into the insanity. And it does make me laugh to see their transgenderqueercommunist friends realize they've been having a nice chat about art with a dang dirty conservative.

If your friend has already gone past the point of no return, though, or if you don't have the time or resources to spend cozening a crazy person, it may be time to excuse yourself from the from the friendship. You can't police your friend's life, especially if they're not doing anything that's actively harming themselves. Sometimes, all you can do is say "vaya con Dios" and let them get on with it.


----------



## MysticMisty (Apr 3, 2018)

Same thing happened to a lot of my old friends I knew for years, though I knew most of them long before Tumblr was ever a thing (also I do not, nor will I ever, have a Tumblr account). What wound up happening is that I gradually, quietly, stopped interacting with them once they made it clear their new personalities were all about constantly vocalizing their support for women, LGBBQTAWTF, and non-white minorities while bitching about their horribly conservative (and/or religious) parents. I made a few minor callouts on their bullshit but honestly, once they figured out I wasn't one of them they quietly cut me out right back, no public sperging or anything. They probably talked shit about me behind my back, though.

If they've gotten to a point where their entire identity revolves around virtue signaling and bitching (especially about pointless bullshit) the best thing to do might be to just quietly cut them off as well.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 3, 2018)

TiggerNits said:


> Normally just give them time.



I'd start with the give them time thing.  But then, I'd do what I did to a friend who turned into a Nazi, started wearing Doc Martens and shaving his head and carrying around one of those silly-ass canes.  That was a different decade, but I assume this decade has its own version of this shit.

Then just mock them relentlessly.  They will either be unable to take it and you won't have to deal with them any more, or they will realize what a fool they are and stop doing that.

Tumblrinas can be worse than Nazis, though.  I'm not even kidding.



Slowboat to China said:


> A few of my college friends have now turned into crazy SJWs. While it's frustrating to watch, I find more value in not cutting them off; if all the sane people immediately cut them out of their lives, they'll be left with nothing but an echo chamber and end up going further and further into the insanity.



This is very important.  Even when you do have to cut them off, and frankly, these people get so fucking nuts you can't afford to have them in your life, you have to let them know that the door is always open.  You're always there for them.

If at some point they realize they've been completely insane, you should have made sure they know you're still there for them once they knock that shit off.

Never leave a friend completely out in the cold.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Apr 3, 2018)

Maybe give her some time. You may be able to influence her back. If not- drop her.


----------



## scared sheep (Apr 3, 2018)

For me, I just took time. I thought I was doing something good, and hey, I was making friends! After awhile, I found better ways to help others, and realized I could have real friends, not just friends who would praise me for saying what they wanted.


----------



## Lunete (Apr 3, 2018)

I think it depends on how deep into SJW culture they're in. If your friend is the type of person whose willing to put politics in front of friendships then it may be best that you distance yourself and hope they come to their senses.


----------



## Tlazolli (Apr 3, 2018)

As soon as my friend decided to identify as a lesbian, she became a man hating femcel and cut me off for not thinking exactly like her lol


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 3, 2018)

scared sheep said:


> For me, I just took time. I thought I was doing something good, and hey, I was making friends! After awhile, I found better ways to help others, and realized I could have real friends, not just friends who would praise me for saying what they wanted.



It can take years and years.  That long.

And sometimes you will find the seeds you planted grew and your friend eventually comes back to you.  If that happens, you'll be glad.  

Do not expect instant gratification, though.  This is sometimes a long and painful process of waiting.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Apr 3, 2018)

As someone who recently left the SJW crowd, you should leave them because the mindset is infectious.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Apr 4, 2018)

The terms "friend" and "SJW" cannot go together.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 4, 2018)

Try to keep in touch with them.

At the very least you will have enough material for a thread.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Apr 4, 2018)

When I was in college a lot of my friends got bitten by the SJW bug, which basically meant that I could not have a conversation with them without them turning it into an argument about how I was a Privileged Cis male who didn't know anything and that they were the only thing keeping me from becoming a Republican. 

The final straw came when I posted some pictures of me and my girlfriend at the time at the beach. This resulted in two of them writing me nasty PMs about what a sexist I was for posting a picture of an attractive woman in a bikini, three unfriended me for it and two more told me that I was committing imperialism since she was not the same race as me. Needless to say I was not happy with this, so I told them all to go fuck themselves and I deleted my Facebook. 

You do not need to deal with people who get upset over stupid shit like beach pictures. I would strongly reccomend cutting them out of your life.


----------



## 160048 (Jun 2, 2018)

I hear the boots on my front porch. I realize it is too late. They've found me. My time has come. I put on my pansexual-approved unisex tee and swap out my buzzfeed global News hat for my banned spaceX hat that I kept hidden under my mattress for years. If I'm going down, I might as well look good doing it. Reaching into my dresser drawer, I arm myself with my trusty 50mL water pistol (real guns were confiscated long ago.) There is knocking at my door now. My heart quickening, I finish loading my squirt pistol and move into the living room. Lifting a loose ceramic tile, I extract my last contraband item, an original copy of Eminem's Slim Shady LP. Music by straight people, especially males, was put on the "offensive media list" in 2030. Before I drop the needle on the vynl, I tell out to my enemies outside "We all have to die sometime don't we? Come and get me if you're MAN enough!" Using the word "man" is usually reason enough to get you locked up, but misgendering someone as a man is a punishment worthy of the death penalty. Starting the record, I take up my position being my couch, using it as cover while I keep the super soaker trained at the door.


----------



## DangerousGas (Jun 2, 2018)

disky said:


> Stuff.


I would say 'lol nice dystopian fanfic', but then I remember that I live in the UK; replace 2030 with 2020, and you might well be on to something.


----------



## Some JERK (Jun 2, 2018)

Treat it the same way you would if they joined any other cult or insane religion. Smile and nod while they're regurgitating the _Crazy People Quarterly _newsletter, and then start limiting your time with them with the eventual goal of ghosting the fuck out of them.


----------



## Monika H. (Jun 2, 2018)

It's Night of the Long Knives.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Jun 3, 2018)

Most of the time people going too deep in SJW culture save you the work and cut off ties with you themselves, if not they will try to shame you into a brainwash to assimilate SJW culture. Distance yourself while you can and are not being screeched at for being normal.


----------



## highdegger (Jun 3, 2018)

Just let them. The problem people seem to have with SJWs is that they don't accept views, so be the better man/woman and don't let dumb internet-wars with the brand "SJW™" ruin your friendship.


----------



## polonium (Jun 3, 2018)

highdegger said:


> Just let them. The problem people seem to have with SJWs is that they don't accept views, so be the better man/woman and don't let dumb internet-wars with the brand "SJW™" ruin your friendship.


Being nagged at constantly about how problematic your views are for having normal opinions is tiring.


----------



## AnthroFlea180 (Jun 3, 2018)

If it's too much for you try to cut contact with them slowly, it helps on having less headaches.


----------



## highdegger (Jun 4, 2018)

polonium said:


> Being nagged at constantly about how problematic your views are for having normal opinions is tiring.


I don't even want to open the can of worms of asking you to define "normal opinions" or "SJW" but of course, you can't have a friend which isn't 'worth it' for you to hang out with emotionally. Nobody is perfect, some people nag a little, others more, idk


----------



## Eryngium (Jul 3, 2018)

Put them down and get a new one.


----------



## Dumb Sergal (Jul 3, 2018)

You have my condolences, I lost a friend of 13 years to Antifa and bullshit SJW third wave feminism. I didn't think he went down this route when I went to his gay wedding in 2014 but I know he got really pissy with one of my best buddies because he posted a silly image on Facebook and he took it very personally since he thought it targeted him.

In all words, fuck this loser of a furry I used to call a friend because Antifa belongs on one place: the underside of my foot.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jul 3, 2018)

Nigger have you ever heard of the _Iago _procedure?

Its rather simple really. 

Named after the Shakespearean villain in _Othello _whom while posing as the titular character's best friend slowly but subtly began sewing doubts about his new wife while seemingly defending her and her honor to him (i.e. "oh im sure there is an innocent explanation why she is hanging around with that sexy lieutenant of yours that isnt them fucking! totally sure!") and thus slowly driving him into homicidal rage at her apparent infidelity and eventually causing him to snap and kill both her and himself.

I would suggest you remain her friend and appear genuinely supportive and enthusiastic to her new dogma....but ever so subtly introduce her to the shit we see and laugh at every day, i.e. SJWs and Antifa and such acting like such absolute hypocritical and hateful and violent shitbags and come up with really dumb and patently nonsense defences for their idiocy. Be extra eager to talk about the latest woke celeb/media person who got outed as a creeper or sex offender and casually drop in the fact it seems to be happening to more and more self professed progressives, and openly ask her how those around them could not have seen what they were really like (or infact, if they did see what they were and kept it quiet)

In short, act as a poisonous adcovate for all things SJW, "Inadvertently" bring attention to the most obscene and fanatical and cynical and exposed-to-be-predator sections of the mob and offer intentionally feeble defences for it all. The main thing is to maintain trust, and never draw conclusions for them, merely lead them down the path and let them finish it on their own.


----------

